# Any cubers in the Whitby, Ontario area?



## Burrito (Jan 5, 2023)

I live around here. Next year, I will be going to Brooklin High.

Location on Google Maps

If you live within a half hour (ish) drive from here I would still like to get to know you. My discord is burrito#4878, and you can also find me in my Discord server (in my signature)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 5, 2023)

Woo doxing yourself


----------



## Burrito (Jan 5, 2023)

inmagine im lyiung


----------

